# Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol Glass Cleaner



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
7.95 GBP for 500ml, available from all usually Dodo resellers

*Used on:*
Astra Coupe side window

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Dodo Juice clearly menthol is a minty solventy type spray that gets glass sparklingclean, without leaving residue behind - and

it's smear free! That makes it perfect for removing unsightly marks on your windscreencaused by dead flies and water spots. It's

like a more useful version of Oliver Reed's mouthwash.
USE:
Wash glass to remove loose dirt, then dry. Spray Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol onto glass and work in with a waffle weave

microfibre cloth to remove contamination, before buffing to a high shine. Do not apply onto fresh glass sealant.

*Packaging:*

500ml plastic bottle with spray head, has a twist lock which is a nice touch.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*

As they say it looks like mouthwash, smells a bit solventy but does have a menthol sort of smell but not overly so. Having cleaned the inside of the windows the car was left with a pleasant smell for a few hours after.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Worked a treat, as you can see from the pictures the windows were heavily water marked from a light rain shower earlier in the day, a few sprays and a quick wipe removed these with no effort at all.

*Ease Of Use:*

Very easy, couple of small sprays and the window was wiped over using a Dodo Mint Merkin (as per instructions) the cloth was then turned to a dry section and buffed.

*Finish:*

Very impressed, window was left sparkling with no sign of any streaking. I ended up doing the windscreen later and have to say the screen has never looked clearer.

Before:









After:









*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

Great, hardly needed to use anything so the large 500ml bottle will last absolutely ages.

*Overall DW Rating:* 90% 









*Conclusion:*

It's a simple straight forward product that does what it says on the bottle. Only dropped to 90% as I'm sure the smell won't appeal to everyone, but can't fault the way it works. Perhaps the use of the Mint Merkin makes a difference but as this is the method the instructions advise I can only advise the same, it works very well indeed. It's such a good cleaner I ended up doing the rest of the car with it which has resulted on me seeing how many scratches are on my windscreen.

Thank you to the Dodo Juice guys for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.dodojuice.com


----------

